# Jon Jones on Machida: "It sickens me to see fighters put him on a pedistal."



## Nos5 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Jon Jones on Machida: "It sickens me to see fighters put him on a pedistal."*

Strong words. I would love to see these two throw down, but honestly I don't think Jones is ready yet. He's got a ways to go still before he can face off against a guy like Machida. Good to see him fired up though.

http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Jon-Jones-does-not-look-up-to-Lyoto-Machida.html



> "I don't look up to [Lyoto] Machida. I think people are putting him on a pedestal where he is just unbeatable and he hasn't even defended his belt yet. He has so many fans, which is fine, but it sickens me to see so many other fighters put him on such a pedestal to the point where mentally he's already beaten half of the division. The belt is really my reason for getting up in the morning and meditating and fighting. It's the reason I train, stay focused, and stay hungry. But I do take it fight by fight because that's what it is, one fight at a time. I see the belt around my house though, I picture it every day and I'm trying to bring it into existence. I've been living a pretty clean life up to now, you know, so the belt is my long-term goal and my short-term goal. It's what I'm living for right now."
> 
> -Undefeated UFC light heavyweight prospect Jon Jones (9-0) shares his displeasure over the hype surrounding UFC light-heavyweight champion Lyoto Machida.
> 
> ...


SpoKen812 EDIT: Please people, remember to quote the article in the original post. Read the guidelines posted here: http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/58622-e...-opinion-pieces-quoted-sources-need-read.html


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Yeah I don't think he is ready to fight him yet at all. He would get picked apart like the rest of them.

That being said I think he will be champ someday.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Jon better watch out or he might find himself matched up with the Spider which is a good way to get stung.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

leifdawg said:


> Jon better watch out or he might find himself matched up with the Spider which is a good way to get stung.


?????


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

Nos5 said:


> Strong words. I would love to see these two throw down, but honestly I don't think Jones is ready yet. He's got a ways to go still before he can face off against a guy like Machida. Good to see him fired up though.
> 
> http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Jon-Jones-does-not-look-up-to-Lyoto-Machida.html


Im sure he wouldnt mind if he were the one being placed on the pedistal. Plu, Machida would wreck him, so he nees to STFU.


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

Very strong words. Machida would destroy him.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

For all those at work.



> "I don't look up to [Lyoto] Machida. I think people are putting him on a pedestal where he is just unbeatable and he hasn't even defended his belt yet. He has so many fans, which is fine, but it sickens me to see so many other fighters put him on such a pedestal to the point where mentally he's already beaten half of the division. The belt is really my reason for getting up in the morning and meditating and fighting. It's the reason I train, stay focused, and stay hungry. But I do take it fight by fight because that's what it is, one fight at a time. I see the belt around my house though, I picture it every day and I'm trying to bring it into existence. I've been living a pretty clean life up to now, you know, so the belt is my long-term goal and my short-term goal. It's what I'm living for right now."
> 
> -Undefeated UFC light heavyweight prospect Jon Jones (9-0) shares his displeasure over the hype surrounding UFC light-heavyweight champion Lyoto Machida.
> 
> ...


Machida is put up on a pedestal. It is true, Machida needs to defend his title first. Show us what kind of champion he will be. Not hopefully one and done.


----------



## T-Pain (Aug 26, 2009)

He needs to STFU because he doesn't have the nuthuggery for Machida like the rest of the world has for the past 6 months? He didnt disrespect him..he just said he doesnt see how people can get all on his nuts when he hasnt defended his belt yet. Machida would destroy him at this point but theres nothing wrong with having that mindset and not wanting to dodge him like other LHWS have.


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

When Jones can start making a run at a title then he can talk.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

jennathebenda said:


> When Jones can start making a run at a title then he can talk.


He is making a pretty good run for the title right now lol.


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

SimplyNate said:


> He is making a pretty good run for the title right now lol.


He isn't in title contention... yet.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Scorch said:


> Im sure he wouldnt mind if he were the one being placed on the pedistal. Plu, Machida would wreck him, so he nees to STFU.


yeah he should shut his mouth for not quivering at the very name of machida..He also really shouldnt question the LHW's defeatist attitude towards lyoto either, its not like fighters shouldnt be thinking that way or anything..I mean how dare he get out of bed with the hunger to be champion some day

shame on him


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

jennathebenda said:


> When Jones can start making a run at a title then he can talk.


This. I don't understand why he feels the right to be sickened by someone of Machida's success. He's never lost a round in the UFC, his reputation is well deserved. Despite how beatable Machida may or may not be, trying to take away from his talent with talk will have me liking Jones less and less each time he does it. And to be so far away from a title shot right now (3-4 fights out) it just makes me think it'll get worse the closer he gets.


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

Kreed said:


> yeah he should shut his mouth for not quivering at the very name of machida..I mean how dare he get out of bed with the *huger to be champion somme day*
> 
> shame on him :sarcastic09:


lol...


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

machida>>>>>>>>>jones


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

N1™ said:


> machida>>>>>>>>>jones


Whoa whoa whoa, lets not say something we can't take back. Maybe four >.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Really?! REALLY?! You beat somebody in the top 10 in your division Jonesy baby then I might slightly take you seriously. For someone that has a shit ton of fans because he did a spinning back elbow in one fight, he really shouldn't be talking about not putting people on a pedestal. Either way, Hamill is going to lay n' pray (and not hear him) for 15 minutes anyway.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Really?! REALLY?! You beat somebody in the top 10 in your division Jonesy baby then I might slightly take you seriously. For someone that has a shit ton of fans because he did a spinning back elbow in one fight, he really shouldn't be talking about not putting people on a pedestal. Either way, Hamill is going to lay n' pray (and not hear him) for 15 minutes anyway.


While not in the top 10 his tossing of Bonnar around the octagon is one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Servatose said:


> This. I don't understand why he feels the right to be sickened by someone of Machida's success. *He's never lost a round in the UFC*, his reputation is well deserved. Despite how beatable Machida may or may not be, trying to take away from his talent with talk will have me liking Jones less and less each time he does it. And to be so far away from a title shot right now (3-4 fights out) it just makes me think it'll get worse the closer he gets.


Haha to be fair Bones hasnt lost a round in the UFC either. Obviously the competition has been a lot different but he has been pretty good so far. In a year or 2 I could see his weird striking and wrestling give Machida some trouble. But right now Machida definetly would take him out.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> While not in the top 10 his tossing of Bonnar around the octagon is one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


I has to admit, I had Bonner in the fight, so I was impressed, but he hash no resaon to be saying these things.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I agree Machida is put on a pedestal. I also think he would knock Jones off his.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Machida>>>>>>>>>Jones. (did someone already post this?)

With that said, Jones has a right to his opinion and there's no reason to give him a bunch of crap for it. 

I mean, it's not like he's saying Machida sucks, he's just saying he's tired of people treating him like God when he hasn't even defended his title yet. I can see where he is coming from, although I can't agree, as I fully believe Machida is THE one to stop the destruction of 2012.


----------



## T-Pain (Aug 26, 2009)

The guy is undefeated and in the UFC..might not have fought the greatest competition but he is in the biggest mma organization..so i believe he has the right to say those kinda things without being bashed for it. The statement seems more of a dis to forrest/rampage/whoever else avoided a fight with machida than actually to a machida.


Soon as some of you guys hear machidas name and it doesnt say "OMG GREATEST MAN ALIVE" then its automatically taken as disrespect and "how dare he say that". Bunch of crazy fanboys


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't get where he's coming from because his most notable win is against a fading TUF alum. How about Jones fight a few people worthwhile, then run your mouth because right now, imo, he's still green.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, I actually thought Jones sounded like a dick, don't judge a fellow fighter just because of his fans. Also this bulls**t about not fighting each-other because they're friends. So what? Your also a professional, you don't have hate each other to fight. It's a sport and their job is to compete, be it against a friend or whoever the f**k the UFC tell them to.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Woah there cowboy you're an upncoming star but you got a ways to go...


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Kreed said:


> yeah he should shut his mouth for not quivering at the very name of machida..He also really shouldnt question the LHW's defeatist attitude towards lyoto either, its not like fighters shouldnt be thinking that way or anything..I mean how dare he get out of bed with the hunger to be champion some day
> 
> shame on him


QFT :thumbsup:


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

SimplyNate said:


> He is making a pretty good run for the title right now lol.



Really? What contender has he beat?


----------



## unclehulka13 (Nov 17, 2008)

I say throw him in there against Thiago Silva or Forrest. 

as far as his next fight, Hammil by liver kick.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

jennathebenda said:


> Really? What contender has he beat?


He is not in title contention yet but a couple more wins will put him up there. He has won all his UFC fights give him some time. He should fight someone like Rampage or Evans if he beats Hamill.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

jennathebenda said:


> Really? What contender has he beat?


I'm doing my best to not say what I'm thinking.


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

slapshot said:


> I'm doing my best to not say what I'm thinking.


He hasnt impressed me enough to jump on that bandwagon yet. Lets see how he does aganist Hamil? If he puts in a legitament showing and wins convincingly I might change my mind, but at this point I want to see more.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Jones has title envy. He wants to be the man. I don't hold what he says against him.

Also, he's going to tool Hamill.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

jennathebenda said:


> He hasnt impressed me enough to jump on that bandwagon yet. Lets see how he does aganist Hamil? If he puts in a legitament showing and wins convincingly I might change my mind, but at this point I want to see more.


lol I thought you said he had to beat a contender? Who has Hamill beaten that would change your mind?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

He's speaking his mind that's all. It isn't an insult to Machida, it's not like he called him overrated or anything. It's pretty obvious he has read The Secret, by a number of things he said in the article. He has a vision and believes in himself, and a man with a vision is a tuff guy to beat. Problem is Machida also has a vision and confidence in his abilities, so it'll be a battle a wills even before they get a chance to fight(one day).

Also I agree with him in general about guys(not only Machida) that have a mystique about them(and legend) believed to be unstoppable. Most opponents play into it before they step into the ring and do not perform to the best of their ability. For the record I am a huge Fedor, Lyoto, and Anderson Silva fan, but even I know that if you go in thinking they are unstoppable you will lose. Self-fulling really.


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

SimplyNate said:


> lol I thought you said he had to beat a contender? Who has Hamill beaten that would change your mind?


I did not one time say Hamil is a contender. I simply said if Jones convicingly gets past him I might look at Jones more seriously. What has Jones done to deserve to critique Machida in that manner? Nothing. He is some fights out before he should even be thinking about Machida. 

I brought up Jones's next fight up I dont see me calling that fighter a contender 
anywhere. I just want Jones to worry about his next fight. Not Machida.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

How is saying that you don't put someone on a pedastal running your mouth? 

Anyways in my opinion he is the future of the LHW division. Just wait and see!


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

I edited my post for a different choice of words if you didnt see.

He might be. He might not be. 

And my opionon is that I need to see more of him before I start calling him GOD.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Well then carry on.


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

I plan on it. Thats why I watch the sport....


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

slapshot said:


> I'm doing my best to not say what I'm thinking.


Say it to me I has very thick skin. 

Why doesn't Jon deserve to say that? He can say whatever he wants but beating Bonner that hasn't improved since his fight with Griffin or O'Brien who had one boring ass win against Heath Herring, one would think that he would keep his mouth shut. Further more, I find it strange that he is complaining that someone is putting a DIFFERENT fighter on a pedestal, he hasn't done shit yet and has a large fan base for no reason. He is very young and probably will only get better but as of right now, it just seems ridiculous what he is doing. You can't deny that it seems like he is calling Lyoto out.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

I agree to an extent....and I strongly doubt the UFC/fans would put Jones on the same pedestal if he were champ


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Right now he has no chance against Machida but someday Jones will be champion. He has an endless amount of talent..


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

Well I love jones (the kids from new York lol) well he isn't gonna beat machida now, he needs more experience to be a fighter of lyoto's caliber


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I would love to see him fight Hamill and we could see where his wrestling is, because I don't think Matt would trade with him for too long.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Scheduled to fight Hamill next. Should be good.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> ?????


 
What is this supposed to be for...:confused02:



jennathebenda said:


> When Jones can start making a run at a title then he can talk.


 
Thank you as much as I love him and where he came from (shot out ot ToezuP)




Servatose said:


> This. I don't understand why he feels the right to be sickened by someone of Machida's success. He's never lost a round in the UFC, his reputation is well deserved. Despite how beatable Machida may or may not be, trying to take away from his talent with talk will have me liking Jones less and less each time he does it. And to be so far away from a title shot right now (3-4 fights out) it just makes me think it'll get worse the closer he gets.


Plus Jones style is the kind Lyoto craves...aressive come in with it.......



jennathebenda said:


> Really? What contender has he beat?


Stephon Bonnar....lol...Sorry Stephon....:confused05:



slapshot said:


> I'm doing my best to not say what I'm thinking.


I did it for you....


CC420


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

What the hell. Why is everyone saying "OMG JONES STFU LYOTO WOULD BEET UUUUU" Ok. We know that. Jones probably knows that. It has nothing to do with anything. 

Did you guys actually read what Jones had to say? He was saying that everyone should stop thinking the man is unbeatable. Which is 100% true. Fedor isn't, GSP isn't, BJ isn't, Silva isn't, and Lyoto certainly isn't. All he was saying is that he doesn't like how half the division has already lost mentally against the guy because of the things that Rogan and others day about Machida. 

Sheeeezus.... A fighter says anything about the champs in the UFC (minus Brock plus Fedor) and immediately he should 'STFU'? 

Give me a break. This sort of crap makes me want to see every champ in the UFC lose.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Biowza said:


> What the hell. Why is everyone saying "OMG JONES STFU LYOTO WOULD BEET UUUUU" Ok. We know that. Jones probably knows that. It has nothing to do with anything.
> 
> Did you guys actually read what Jones had to say? He was saying that everyone should stop thinking the man is unbeatable. Which is 100% true. Fedor isn't, GSP isn't, BJ isn't, Silva isn't, and Lyoto certainly isn't. All he was saying is that he doesn't like how half the division has already lost mentally against the guy because of the things that Rogan and others day about Machida.
> 
> ...


 
He should win some more fights to bring some validation to his point of view.....9 wins doesnt equal let me speak my mind territory.....

STFU....and Im a HUGE fan like i said he came from ToezuP stable....

CC420


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> He should win some more fights to bring some validation to his point of view.....9 wins doesnt equal let me speak my mind territory.....
> 
> STFU....and Im a HUGE fan like i said he came from ToezuP stable....
> 
> CC420


So what about us? Can't we have an opinion? I've never been in a fight in my life. Why do you need any amount of wins to talk about the elite in the MMA world? Why does it make his points any less valid? 

You're basically saying that to even comment on a fighter you need X amount of wins. This is just dumb.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Biowza said:


> So what about us? Can't we have an opinion? I've never been in a fight in my life. Why do you need any amount of wins to talk about the elite in the MMA world? Why does it make his points any less valid?
> 
> You're basically saying that to even comment on a fighter you need X amount of wins. This is just dumb.


 
Your right Bio...you can put your gloves away.......

CC420


----------



## T-Pain (Aug 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Your right Bio...you can put your gloves away.......
> 
> CC420


LOL jones cant speak his mind at 9 wins..but 3/4 more wins his fans can whine about him deserving a title shot like they did with Machida.


I'd hate to see the responses if he actually said something negative. Jones basically told rest of LHW division to stop being pusses and stop thinking machida is god. Have the confidence to beat him because machida hasnt dominated his division yet for years on end like Fedor has. Calm down machida fans..


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

T-Pain said:


> LOL jones cant speak his mind at 9 wins..but 3/4 more wins his fans can whine about him deserving a title shot like they did with Machida.
> 
> 
> I'd hate to see the responses if he actually said something negative. Jones basically told rest of LHW division to stop being pusses and stop thinking machida is god. Have the confidence to beat him because machida hasnt dominated his division yet for years on end like Fedor has. Calm down machida fans..


 
The point is that person speaking from a position of authority isnt in a position of authority yet....his biggest win is Stephon Bonnar.......


This has nothing to do with Machida it has to do with telling the rest of a division that many of which may easily beat him....

Know your place kinda deal....

CC420


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

T-Pain said:


> LOL jones cant speak his mind at 9 wins..but 3/4 more wins his fans can whine about him deserving a title shot like they did with Machida.
> 
> 
> I'd hate to see the responses if he actually said something negative. Jones basically told rest of LHW division to stop being pusses and stop thinking machida is god. Have the confidence to beat him because machida hasnt dominated his division yet for years on end like Fedor has. Calm down machida fans..


You're trolling, stop being so aggressive.


----------



## T-Pain (Aug 26, 2009)

Biowza said:


> You're trolling, stop being so aggressive.


sorry dad


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cut out the bullshit.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Obviously Jones isn't ready to fight Machida as of yet but he's just stating his opinion..

He see's Machida as someone who can be beaten and not someone with super natural abilities like Anderson Silva :/


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

I just read and re-read Jones' comments, and I can't seem to find the part where he trash talked Machida or said that he was better (at this time) than Machinda. All I see is a man saying that it's stupid to have a defeatist attitude. Jones apparently believes that the reason he and other people should be fighting is to be the best, as opposed to being a middle-of-the-ladder type who knows that they will never beat the champ.

And I don't see anything wrong with that.

If I were Jones - young, extremely talented, learning - I would be thinking the same way. I would be focused on the belt, and would have beating the champ as my goal. Why does that offend people??? Don't you want to see exciting fights where the champ is actually chalenged? If so, you should be promoting Jones' thought process, not tearing into it.


And for the record, I'm on the Jones bandwagon :thumbsup:


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

he is just trying to get attention. like a middle child he's not bad but he's not the best. he just isnt getting the love.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Agreed, Jones knows he's still young and he's still learning but the upside to that is that he knows he can someday be champion and he won't stop until he gets there..


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I disagree with Jones on this subject because Lyoto fought through hell to get the fans he had. Do you guys not remember like a year or two ago when more than half the forum and the MMA world considered Machida a boring ass fighter? It was only a few of us who stayed behind Machida and it was only after he subbed Terry and beat Tito that people started rallying behind him.

So for Jones to practically say he doesn't get why people are hugging his nuts is lame. Machida deserves all the nutt huggng he can get :thumb02: lol

But I still respect Jones opinion, just dn't fully agree with it.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I think he is getting a little arrogant and big headed. He is no where near ready machida would pick him apart.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Machida is champ, Jones is still a relative no one. Why is he saying shit? I'd be annoyed if he said shit about Rashad. Hell, even Rampage.

He already has the potential and people see it. Why try to hype yourself up to fight better competition through word of mouth?


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

He’s not necessarily talking crap, he’s basically saying that every fighter has faults and no fighter is unbeatable..

At least that’s how I perceived it..


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Anyone else jonsing for a jones?


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

In a combat sport like MMA, I like to see this. I don't care who you are. Say whatever you want to say. Eventually Jones will a.) Lose, and he'll look foolish for his comments or b.) He will do really well and dethrone Machida (or whoever the champ may be) and all will be forgotten. I like his passion. Reading his interview, he seems very focused and passionate about succeeding in the UFC. I like it.

As long as you're talking shit about someone in your own weight class (meaning you have the potential to fight them) I'm definitely okay with it.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Scorch said:


> Im sure he wouldnt mind if he were the one being placed on the pedistal. Plu, *Machida would wreck him, so he nees to STFU*.


yeah, just because Machida's a better fighter Jon Jones should not be allowed to say anything bad about him right? he should have no opinion right? lmfao please


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Iuanes said:


> Jones has title envy. He wants to be the man. I don't hold what he says against him.
> 
> Also, he's going to tool Hamill.




Totally agree


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Sometimes this thread is so Sh*it*dogish with their bandwagons. Jones beats Stephan Bonnar and does a spinning elbow and all of a sudden he is the next Rickson Gracie... It is really ridiculous. He isn't anywhere close to Machida's level. Nor Rashad's, Rampage's, Shogun's, Griffin's or Thiago Silva's level yet. Someone has one impressive win in the UFC and everyone is on his balls like his fighting can cure cancer (see also Todd Duffee). Then the best part is they lose a fight and they all get discarded to the side. 

Jones needs at least 4 more wins before the UFC should even consider giving him a title shot.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

LCRaiders said:


> He’s not necessarily talking crap, he’s basically saying that every fighter has faults and no fighter is unbeatable..
> 
> At least that’s how I perceived it..





G0K0S said:


> In a combat sport like like MMA, I like to see this. I don't care who you are. Say whatever you want to say. Eventually Jones will a.) Lose, and he'll look foolish for his comments or b.) He will do really well and dethrone Machida (or whoever the champ may be) and all will be forgotten. I like his passion. Reading his interview, he seems very focused and passionate about succeeding in the UFC. I like it.


I agree


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

For petes sake the bones jones bandwagon is overflowing lol first of all he needs to quit talking about Machida and concentrate on Matt Hammil. Hammil could very well beat him, great chin, heavy hands, excellent wrestling, and really tough to get down, could be a threat to jones. Bones will not tool Hammil.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I really dont see how he is bad mouthing machida here. He is not saying he is better than him or that he would beat him. He just doesnt think anyone should believe that they have no chance of beating Machida when he hasnt even defended the title yet. I dont see how that insults Machida or is even qualified as sh-t talking.

Oh and Jones is going to tool Hammil, his wrestling will nullify Hamils and his striking is quite a bit better, I believe he is also bigger and has reach on him. I dont know how Hammil can win this fight.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I think some of you are being naive. The part that clearly shows he's being cocky is NOT him saying Machida isn't undefeatable. It's how he says he hasn't even defended his belt yet.

As if Machida hasn't proven himself to Jon Jones, you'd have to defend a title to do that. Absurd. Even Rampage saying that sort of thing would sound childish. 

I think Jon Jones looked alright in his UFC fights, but LHW is super stacked. And Mousasi recently said he's interested in the UFC after his Strikeforce contract is up, then it'd be even more stacked. 

This is a good time to keep your head down and train hard, not open your mouth about champions.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> *I really dont see how he is bad mouthing machida here. He is not saying he is better than him or that he would beat him. He just doesnt think anyone should believe that they have no chance of beating Machida when he hasnt even defended the title yet. I dont see how that insults Machida or is even qualified as sh-t talking.*
> 
> Oh and Jones is going to tool Hammil, his wrestling will nullify Hamils and his striking is quite a bit better, I believe he is also bigger and has reach on him. I dont know how Hammil can win this fight.


exactly.


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

Anyone else curious as to why he doesn't look up to him, though? I mean Machida being put on a pedestal isn't Machida's fault... so I wonder if there's another reason he didn't want to admit during the interview.

Basically, I don't mind what he said about fighters putting him on a pedestal. Although... I don't see how that reasoning correlates into not looking up to him. It's like me saying I would never look up to Tom Brady because everyone loves him ... what?


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

He's just saying this because Machida's the champ of his weight class, why would he start loving up Machida? If Machida was in a different weight class he probably would, but I don't blame him for trying to keep the mentality that Machida is beatable and not this super fighter everyone is making him out to be.

And if you read the original interview you will see how that came about, it's not like Jones just started ranting.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't have any problem with what he said that is the attitude all top level fighters should have. That being said Machida would eat his lunch.


----------



## T-Pain (Aug 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I think some of you are being naive. The part that clearly shows he's being cocky is NOT him saying Machida isn't undefeatable. It's how he says he hasn't even defended his belt yet.
> 
> As if Machida hasn't proven himself to Jon Jones, you'd have to defend a title to do that. Absurd. Even Rampage saying that sort of thing would sound childish.
> 
> ...


I dont see how thats being cocky..forrest griffin, rashad evans and many others said you aren't a true champion until you defend your belt at least once. Jon jones has the right attitude..basically thinking Machida is a man who fights just like him and isnt immortal. No disrespect by not wanting to be like most people in MMAmerica today "oh machida you are the greatest..i worship the ground you walk on and the cup you pee in."

..machida is obviously running shit right now but he hasnt impressed me ..i guess i'm a fool. Out of his 15 wins maybe 5 are actually notable. In my eyes you have to beat at least 4 or 5 guys that are top 10 in your division before you get put on a Fedor status.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

To all you Machida fans whinning shut up and listen to the man. He speaks the truth there is no reason for fighters to put Machida on a pedestal its weak and pathetic. He hasn't defended his belt once and even then he's a man just like everyone else(he can be beat). About a 1yr ago Machida was pretty much on the same level as Jones and look at him now. Jones has the heart of a champion.

To all you machida nuthuggers you really should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

some of yall got a damn nerve saying he doesnt have the "right" to say that


so the brotha cant speak his mind without some paste coloured internet warriors censoring him and puttinh im in his "place"?

end that nonsense now.....:thumbsdown:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Villian said:


> To all you Machida fans whinning shut up and listen to the man. He speaks the truth there is no reason for fighters to put Machida on a pedestal its weak and pathetic. He hasn't defended his belt once and even then he's a man just like everyone else(he can be beat). About a 1yr ago Machida was pretty much on the same level as Jones and look at him now. Jones has the heart of a champion.
> 
> To all you machida nuthuggers you really should be ashamed of yourself.





Sekou said:


> some of yall got a damn nerve saying he doesnt have the "right" to say that
> 
> 
> so the brotha cant speak his mind without some paste coloured internet warriors censoring him and puttinh im in his "place"?
> ...


FTR.....this has nothing to do with Machida in my eye's.....sure Im a huge Machida fan.....but Im also a huge Jon Jones fan....

So lets cool it with all you Machida lovers......

MY POINT....not speaking for anyone else is this....people on other threads are knocking Carwin for talkin bout Lesner...and to some extent they say he doesnt have the experience and should shut up......

Now Jon Jones is doing somthing similar.....WHICH IS FINE........anyone can talk but the point I was making was that he is still very green....hell he beat Stephon Bonnar....going back to carwin he beat Neil Wain, GG biggest win and people were like why is this guy calling out brock????

I think this situation is somewhat similar...He isnt calling Lyoto out, but he is telling alot of guys that potentially can beat him they shouldnt be scared of a guy that has given all of the 205'er's he's faced fits.....

Beat someone with a name at 205 Jon and then people will take you more serious......fight lets say rashad and lose.....you never should have been making statments about Machida then......


FTR...regardless of wins or loses a guy doesnt ever have to fear or respect another fighters game.....including Jon Jones in this situiation....but its wise....

Respect


CC420:thumbsup:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

You know what bothers me? The fact that back in 2007 there were like 3 Machida fans on the board that I was aware of (Me, Damone and some other guy). Then after that prefight countdown he got all these overnight fans. That doesn't bother me so much because hey the guy desreves it. What really bothers me is the fcking worship and nuthuggery by fickleass fans that are quick to turn the second he'll lose. That shit gets tiring. Sorry for the cusses  



Sekou said:


> some of yall got a damn nerve saying he doesnt have the "right" to say that
> 
> 
> so the brotha cant speak his mind without some paste coloured internet warriors censoring him and puttinh im in his "place"?
> ...


Remember that you are repping TnT, almost all your posts you act like you got a chip on your shoulder. Reverse racisim is still racisim.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> Jon better watch out or he might find himself matched up with the Spider which is a good way to get stung.


Alright Ken Shamrock...haha. :wink01:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Soakked said:


> Remember that you are repping TnT, almost all your posts you act like you got a chip on your shoulder. Reverse racisim is still racisim.


you damn right...Trini from birth...

so what is your point about racism? What does racism have to do with this? Please dont reach...because you might grab air..and air only


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Sekou said:


> you damn right...Trini from birth...
> 
> so what is your point about racism? What does racism have to do with this? Please dont reach...because you might grab air..and air only



I'm sorry was I reaching? If I miss understood the paste coloured internet warriors comment then my apologies. But I've noticed several of your posts have a racist theme going, and it's kinda of getting tiring. Don't get me wrong I hate PC, but if I don't like crackers talking about us minority folk, then I am not gonna like us minority folk calling folks crackers if you catch my grip.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Soakked said:


> You know what bothers me? The fact that back in 2007 there were like 3 Machida fans on the board that I was aware of (Me, Damone and some other guy). Then after that prefight countdown he got all these overnight fans. That doesn't bother me so much because hey the guy desreves it. What really bothers me is the fcking worship and nuthuggery by fickleass fans that are quick to turn the second he'll lose. That shit gets tiring. Sorry for the cusses
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that you are repping TnT, almost all your posts you act like you got a chip on your shoulder. *Reverse racisim is still racisim*.


*BOLD* = Truth


I have been watchin Lyoto since he was competing in K-1 competitions and before that he used to wrestle in Japan and he went to Thailand to train his Muay Thai....and obviously his fathers discipline was critical at such a young age......however he was afraid or unsure how to incorporate Machida Karate into his fight game so alot of his fights were on the ground.....as he has gotten more confidence in his striking he now knocks people out....not cuz Tito thinks he should.....

Machida used to get shit from his Master because he didnt incorporate his Karate sooner.....

The guy is super well rounded and as far as I know Norway ,Myself and a few other can probably recite his entire life story........

Back in 2007 no one was really talking Machida you just have to be big into Martial Arts to have known him...I come from a Shotokan background, and can easily watch replays of his fights for hrs.....

Having stated my following of Lyoto....I would be one of the first to post exactly what hole in his game costs him his first loss and if it were some stupid shit he should have known better than or seen coming I will be one of the 1st if not the 1st to point it out....thats the joy of being a Machida fan from way back.....waiting to see him screw up....

Last time we saw that was the last 28 secs of his fight with Tit-o......

I agree there are alot of people who jump right on then off the wagon...perfect example Forrest....I still love the dude...I just wanted to hear him talk afterwards...even if it were the next day, instead of 3 weeks later...

CC420



Soakked said:


> I'm sorry was I reaching? If I miss understood the paste coloured internet warriors comment then my apologies. But I've noticed several of your posts have a racist theme going, and it's kinda of getting tiring. Don't get me wrong I hate PC, but if I don't like crackers talking about us minority folk, then I am not gonna like us minority folk calling folks crackers if you catch my grip.


 
Repped and respected.....Excellent post and state of mind......raise01:

CC420


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Soakked said:


> I'm sorry was I reaching? If I miss understood the paste coloured internet warriors comment then my apologies. But I've noticed several of your posts have a racist theme going, and it's kinda of getting tiring. Don't get me wrong I hate PC, but if I don't like crackers talking about us minority folk, then I am not gonna like us minority folk calling folks crackers if you catch my grip.



I think I was refering to sunlight....seeing as though most on this site probably look like vampires from Blade. Maybe they should visit Trinidad like my German friends and get a tan.

as far as racism...Ive seen posts on here about Rampage's daughter being "coal" coloured...Im not sure if the poster got banned or became a troll...ehhh *shrugs*

what is your point again?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sekou said:


> I think I was refering to sunlight....seeing as though most on this site probably look like vampires from Blade. Maybe they should visit Trinidad like my German friends and get a tan.
> 
> as far as racism...Ive seen posts on here about Rampage's daughter being "coal" coloured...Im not sure if the poster got banned or became a troll...ehhh *shrugs*
> 
> what is your point again?


 
Well the point of this thread is that Jon Jones thinks LHW shouldnt put Lyoto on a pedestal.......What do you think??

CC420


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Sekou said:


> I think I was refering to sunlight....seeing as though most on this site probably look like vampires from Blade. Maybe they should visit Trinidad like my German friends and get a tan.
> 
> as far as racism...Ive seen posts on here about Rampage's daughter being "coal" coloured...Im not sure if the poster got banned or became a troll...ehhh *shrugs*
> 
> what is your point again?



Got chu I misunderstood then, I apologize sir. Humor is hard to detect in da interwebz


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Well the point of this thread is that Jon Jones thinks LHW shouldnt put Lyoto on a pedestal.......What do you think??
> 
> CC420


 
Sekou???


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Well the point of this thread is that Jon Jones thinks LHW shouldnt put Lyoto on a pedestal.......What do you think??
> 
> CC420


yes to an extent I agree....Machida is NOT Bruce Lee and he can be beaten. Shogun can beat him with proper timing


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sekou said:


> yes to an extent I agree....Machida is NOT Bruce Lee and he can be beaten. Shogun can beat him with proper timing


 

Alot of people think this fight is going to the ground but I really dont think so....It may touch there once or twice but Lyoto will def wanna keep this on his feet....

CC420


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Sekou said:


> yes to an extent I agree....Machida is NOT Bruce Lee and he can be beaten. Shogun can beat him with proper timing


Technically Machida has been doing better in his fights than Bruce Lee. Machida hasn't even really sustained damage yet. Something Lee can't claim.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Sekou said:


> yes to an extent I agree....Machida is NOT Bruce Lee and he can be beaten. Shogun can beat him with proper timing


what does bruce lee have to do with this, lol? he was primarily an actor, barely ever fought competitively.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

HexRei said:


> what does bruce lee have to do with this, lol? he was primarily an actor, barely ever fought competitively.


Also untrue. He was primarily a martial artist, and had been practicing for far longer than his acting career. Martial arts were his life, and even in acting(his career) he tried to spread his philosophy on martial arts.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Servatose said:


> Also untrue. He was primarily a martial artist, and had been practicing for far longer than his acting career. Martial arts were his life, and even in acting(his career) he tried to spread his philosophy on martial arts.


I didn't say he wasn't a martial artist, but relative to THIS discussion, he was more actor than pro fighter (which is the exact opposite of Machida, who he was being compared to). Like I said, he barely EVER fought competitively. Seriously, I think Machida has already had more competitive bouts than Bruce Lee did.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

HexRei said:


> I didn't say he wasn't a martial artist, but relative to THIS discussion, he was more actor than pro fighter (which is the exact opposite of Machida, who he was being compared to). Like I said, he barely EVER fought competitively. Seriously, I think Machida has already had more competitive bouts than Bruce Lee did.


I see. I misunderstood your post a bit, in that case. I agree with you, there isn't really much I've ever come across regarding Bruce Lee and competitive fighting. I think if there was as big an outlet for it as there is now, though we wouldn't be having this discussion about him. But I think your first point was that Bruce Lee is sort of irrelevant in this thread -- which again, I'd agree with. 

Anyways, back to the topic. I think Machida has a very difficult test in his next fight, but if he overcomes it I think he'll garner the respect he deserves in the division. It's great to see someone like Shogun(a guy with little to no fear)fight Machida, someone who in his last fight has some of the division already terrified of him.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Exactly what I meant, sorry if I was a little unclear in my first post.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

I think Bones is dead right. I call it the Tyson syndrome. The minute you start worshiping your opponent is the minute that you've already lost the fight. Many of Tyson's opponents did the same thing and were beat long before they got into the ring. This kid's got the right attitude.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

ufcrules said:


> I think Bones is dead right. I call it the Tyson syndrome. The minute you start worshiping your opponent is the minute that you've already lost the fight. Many of Tyson's opponents did the same thing and were beat long before they got into the ring. This kid's got the right attitude.


 
Unless your like James Douglas......Tyson was an un disiplined fool that forgot all is fundamentas when Demato died.....*looks around to make sure is safe*

Lyoto will be beaten one day but it wont be because his opponent didt give him enough credit or respect, or becausse he losses any discipline......

CC420


----------



## Incantation (Nov 18, 2007)

There is no place for Jone's flash when fighting Machida. Look at Machida's stance and movement for godsakes..economical to the point of poetry. Jones can try his fancy things and will be swatted back down to size.


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

A GSP quote before his second fight with Hughes:

"The first time I fought him, I was fighting my idol. It was the first time I had done something like that, he was in front of me, and for me in my mind, it was impossible to do anything to him because he was too good.” 

I believe this mind set is what Jones is talking about. The fact that Jones recognizes the behavior before he's even a contender gives credit to his maturity, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Beeg said:


> A GSP quote before his second fight with Hughes:
> 
> "The first time I fought him, I was fighting my idol. It was the first time I had done something like that, he was in front of me, and for me in my mind, it was impossible to do anything to him because he was too good.”
> 
> I believe this mind set is what Jones is talking about. The fact that Jones recognizes the behavior before he's even a contender gives credit to his maturity, as far as I'm concerned.


You just compared Jon Jones to GSP....Dude I thnk GSP would beat Jon Jones......

CC420

FTR....My love for Machida has nothing to do with that opinion.....


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Beeg said:


> A GSP quote before his second fight with Hughes:
> 
> "The first time I fought him, I was fighting my idol. It was the first time I had done something like that, he was in front of me, and for me in my mind, it was impossible to do anything to him because he was too good.”
> 
> I believe this mind set is what Jones is talking about. The fact that Jones recognizes the behavior before he's even a contender gives credit to his maturity, as far as I'm concerned.



Thank you, you are a smart man :thumb02: repped+


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> You just compared Jon Jones to GSP....Dude I thnk GSP would beat Jon Jones......
> 
> CC420
> 
> FTR....My love for Machida has nothing to do with that opinion.....


No he didnt. How did you get him comparing them from that?

He said the situation was the same and thats the most true statement I have read in this thread. GSP lost that fight before he got into the ring and Jon Jones doesnt think anybody who wants to be the champion at LHW in the future should think that way coming into a fight with Machida because they to will have already lost before the fight starts


----------



## dfn2008 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nos5 said:


> Strong words. I would love to see these two throw down, but honestly I don't think Jones is ready yet. He's got a ways to go still before he can face off against a guy like Machida. Good to see him fired up though.
> 
> http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Jon-Jones-does-not-look-up-to-Lyoto-Machida.html
> 
> ...


This quote was stolen by FiveKnuckles.com from an interview I posted on this forum a few days ago with jones which is over at ProFighting-fans.com. Wow. I cannot believe they did not give any credit.


----------



## dfn2008 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok, stolen is incorrect. They did provide a link. They also made it appear that it was their own content. Wow.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Beeg said:


> *A GSP quote before his second fight with Hughes*:
> 
> "The first time I fought him, I was fighting my idol. It was the first time I had done something like that, he was in front of me, and for me in my mind, it was impossible to do anything to him because he was too good.”
> 
> *I believe this mind set is what Jones is talking about*. The fact that Jones recognizes the behavior before he's even a contender gives credit to his maturity, as far as I'm concerned.





coldcall420 said:


> *You just compared Jon Jones to GSP*( I mean mentality wise, and i think GSP is much smarter and Jon Jones is trying to follow suit)....Dude I thnk GSP would beat Jon Jones......
> 
> I like Jones confidence but...he isnt there yet...
> 
> ...





steveo412 said:


> No he didnt. How did you get him comparing them from that?
> 
> He said the situation was the same and thats the most true statement I have read in this thread. GSP lost that fight before he got into the ring and Jon Jones doesnt think anybody who wants to be the champion at LHW in the future should think that way coming into a fight with Machida because they to will have already lost before the fight starts


Im comparing the analyzing of the situation....saying GSP felt that way, and Jon Jones shouldnt........I guess I should have said you did compare his situation to Jons......cuz they werent and are not the same......Jones isnt at the level GSP was considered in his division at the time he fought Hughs first.....

Thats comparing two men and the way they percieve a situation.....thus comparing GSP to Jon Jones....

As far as the I think GSP would beat Jon Jones...I was just making a statement, not asserting that they should actually fight one another because Jon referrenced GSP in his original quote.......

I think that GSP is that good he could beat Jon Jones.......



cc420


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Im comparing the analyzing of the situation....saying GSP felt that way, and Jon Jones shouldnt........I guess I should have said you did compare his situation to Jons......cuz they werent and are not the same......Jones isnt at the level GSP was considered in his division at the time he fought Hughs first.....
> 
> Thats comparing two men and the way they percieve a situation.....thus comparing GSP to Jon Jones....
> 
> ...


Do you understand what he means though with the GSP quote. Jones isnt a title contendor right now, but he isnt talking about himself he is saying you shouldnt go into a fight thinking your going to lose just like GSP did. He is saying other LHWs are thinking this about Machida now and that he isnt thinking this way no matter who he is fighting. His situation may not be the same as GSPs right now but down the road it could be and that goes for a lot of fighters coming into fight Machida. Whether he ever fights him or not he has the right mindset to win.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

steveo412 said:


> Do you understand what he means though with the GSP quote. Jones isnt a title contendor right now, but he isnt talking about himself he is saying you shouldnt go into a fight thinking your going to lose just like GSP did. He is saying other LHWs are thinking this about Machida now and that he isnt thinking this way no matter who he is fighting. His situation may not be the same as GSPs right now but down the road it could be and that goes for a lot of fighters coming into fight Machida. Whether he ever fights him or not he has the right mindset to win.


good job explaining to these guys it would have taken me all day to break it down for them.:thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> Do you understand what he means though with the GSP quote. Jones isnt a title contendor right now, but he isnt talking about himself he is saying you shouldnt go into a fight thinking your going to lose just like GSP did. He is saying other LHWs are thinking this about Machida now and that he isnt thinking this way no matter who he is fighting. His situation may not be the same as GSPs right now but down the road it could be and that goes for a lot of fighters coming into fight Machida. Whether he ever fights him or not he has the right mindset to win.


 yeah I got it....for a sec I think people thought I took offense so was sayin that GSP should beat Jones or somthing......

I just meant he is more talented, but yeah I got the original gist of it....

I like the mentality but I just think he's really young to have it and may end up losing to a guy he isnt fighting for the belt like GSP was with Hughs.....

CC420:thumb02:


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> yeah I got it....for a sec I think people thought I took offense so was sayin that GSP should beat Jones or somthing......
> 
> I just meant he is more talented, but yeah I got the original gist of it....
> 
> ...


You were the only one talking about them fighting each other. 

I dont really know what your last sentence means...


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Beeg said:


> A GSP quote before his second fight with Hughes:
> 
> "The first time I fought him, I was fighting my idol. It was the first time I had done something like that, he was in front of me, and for me in my mind, it was impossible to do anything to him because he was too good.”
> 
> I believe this mind set is what Jones is talking about. The fact that Jones recognizes the behavior before he's even a contender gives credit to his maturity, as far as I'm concerned.


Bingo. Great quote from GSP. It's exactly what Bones is talking about. Rep'd Beeg!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> You were the only one talking about them fighting each other.
> 
> I dont really know what your last sentence means...


 
1. Yeah I know I was:thumbsup:

2. My last sentence *"I like the mentality but I just think he's really young to have it and may end up losing to a guy he isn't fighting for the belt like GSP was with Hughs....."* basically I mean that Jon has this mentality now and very well could lose to a guy like Rashad or Forrest.....never fighting against the champ...

When GSP made that statement he was fighting the champ both times......Jones could possibly lose to a guy like Forrest and rashad and already is saying what GSP was but at the wrong time....

Was basically my point....

CC420:thumbsup:


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> 1. Yeah I know I was:thumbsup:
> 
> 2. My last sentence *"I like the mentality but I just think he's really young to have it and may end up losing to a guy he isn't fighting for the belt like GSP was with Hughs....."* basically I mean that Jon has this mentality now and very well could lose to a guy like Rashad or Forrest.....never fighting against the champ...
> 
> ...


I wouldnt say its the wrong time, You should have that thinking going into all your fights if its for a belt or just a win. Of course he could lose fights but he isnt going to lose those fights before he gets into the ring is th point he is making.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

So we see things different, it happens from time to time.....:thumbsup:

CC420


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

HexRei said:


> what does bruce lee have to do with this, lol? he was primarily an actor, barely ever fought competitively.



IT WAS A FIGURE OF SPEECH, lol


cmon man...yall are intelligent grown men with high school education certificates, lol


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

I love Bones but him talking shit on Machida is just idiotic. Maybe Bones can be a contender someday. But for now, he needs to watch his damn mouth cuz Machida would make an example out of him. Lyoto is on a pedestal, not because he wants to be, cuz everyone knows it's where he belongs. As soon as Jones beats a somebody, and does it regularly, then he can open his mouth. Till then, I love watching him, but he needs to keep his ******* mouth shut.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Sekou said:


> IT WAS A FIGURE OF SPEECH, lol
> 
> 
> cmon man...yall are intelligent grown men with high school education certificates, lol


I'm not.

Whenever a fighter talks smack like that, they run a high risk of looking like a f*cking idiot if/when they get tooled. I know they're trying to get publicity or whatever, but it doesn't seem worth it if they get handled.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Sekou said:


> IT WAS A FIGURE OF SPEECH, lol
> 
> 
> cmon man...yall are intelligent grown men with high school education certificates, lol


i actually dropped out in kindergarten to get a job as a sewage inspection engineer for 3 cents a day in order to pay for my mother's multiple liposuctions, but thanks for reminding me you insensitive clod!


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Jones isnt even a top 10 LHW why is he talking shit? He's not even a top 20 LHW. Who has this guy even beat yet? Bonnar? 

I hope mat hamil crushes this shit talker...


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

Exactly



Scorch said:


> Im sure he wouldnt mind if he were the one being placed on the pedistal. Plu, Machida would wreck him, so he nees to STFU.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im not sold on all of the Machida hype just yet. The guy hasnt defended his title yet and only has one win against a top five lightheavyweight. I dont think he deserves the pound for pound credit he gets. That being said, he is the number one lightheavyweight in the world right now and Jon Jones isnt even top ten. He should beat someone credible before he starts calling out the champ. Who has he beaten in the UFC, Gusmao, Obrien and Bonnar? Thats good, but not incredibly impressive.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> *Im not sold on all of the Machida hype just yet. The guy hasnt defended his title yet and only has one win against a top five lightheavyweight.* I dont think he deserves the pound for pound credit he gets. That being said, he is the number one lightheavyweight in the world right now and Jon Jones isnt even top ten. He should beat someone credible before he starts calling out the champ. Who has he beaten in the UFC, Gusmao, Obrien and Bonnar? Thats good, but not incredibly impressive.



He demolished and undefeated #9 Thiago Silva, wrecked an undefeated #5 Rashad, beat up a 190lb BJ Penn in one of his first fights ever and destroyed Rich Franklin and Tito Ortiz. And those are just his MMA matches - his other full contact matches have equally impressive opponents. ColdCall could probably tell you more about those though.

And Machida in his second MMA fight ever destroyed Bonnar in the first round way more impressively than Jon Jones. 

I really don't get the hype around this guy either. Top guys like Mousasi, Silva, Machida etc would eat this guy alive at any point in their career.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

My point with the Machida hype is that it doesnt make sense to put a guy with zero title defenses in the same breath as GSP, Fedor, or Anderson Silva. I look at him like i look at Machida as a guy with all of the talent and potential in the world, but until he defends his strap a couple of times it seems crazy to compare him to the big three of mma.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> My point with the Machida hype is that it doesnt make sense to put a guy with zero title defenses in the same breath as GSP, Fedor, or Anderson Silva. I look at him like i look at Machida as a guy with all of the talent and potential in the world, but until he defends his strap a couple of times it seems crazy to compare him to the big three of mma.


Hard to say. Lyoto has defeated equally impressive opponents as Silva, he just simply didn't hold an MMA belt at the time. Plus he's second to Fedor in not-getting hit and ahead of Silva in percentage of shots landed, statistically. Plus Silva and GSP have losses on their records.

I'm on the boat where I think GSP and Lyoto could beat Silva. But maybe Lyoto loses his belt to Shogun, who knows. I guess if he had gotten his belt back when he beat Franklin the first time we'd be more convinced.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> My point with the Machida hype is that it doesnt make sense to put a guy with zero title defenses in the same breath as GSP, Fedor, or Anderson Silva. I look at him like i look at Machida as a guy with all of the talent and potential in the world, but until he defends his strap a couple of times it seems crazy to compare him to the big three of mma.


title defenses are not the be all and end all of fighter ranking. Lyoto has skipped around a lot in his career, hasn't really been in any org before the UFC long enough to win a meaningful MMA title, but his wins do include four UFC champions, and that says something.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Some of you guys need some comprehension skills or learn how to read. Possibly it's me, but where in the hell does he call out Machida in that interview or even say he's ready to fight him or anything similar to that? He didn't even say anything bad about Machida. Sounds more like he's talking about the fighters who are scared to fight him and have him on a pedestal not Machida himself and I 100% agree with him, which in no way is it negative towards Machida.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

HexRei said:


> title defenses are not the be all and end all of fighter ranking. Lyoto has skipped around a lot in his career, hasn't really been in any org before the UFC long enough to win a meaningful MMA title, but his wins do include four UFC champions, and that says something.


Title defenses in the UFC are pretty impressive. The UFC is the biggest and most competitive mixed martial arts organization. There is only one top ten lightheavyweight outside of the UFC. There is only one top ten middleweight outside of the UFC. The same goes for welterweight. Heavyweight and lightweight are pretty open for discussion. If you are holding a belt in the UFC then the best fighters on the planet are gunning for you. When you win that belt in the UFC, then you become the guy to beat in your weight class. For gods sake, people are comparing to Lesnar to Fedor. That sums up how big of a deal defending your title in the UFC is.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

js9234 said:


> Some of you guys need some comprehension skills or learn how to read. Possibly it's me, but where in the hell does he call out Machida in that interview or even say he's ready to fight him or anything similar to that? He didn't even say anything bad about Machida. Sounds more like he's talking about the fighters who are scared to fight him and have him on a pedestal not Machida himself and I 100% agree with him, which in no way is it negative towards Machida.


Agree 100%, that's how I read it as well, I guess if you don't piss yourself at the very thought of possibly having to fight Machida your talking shit on him or disrespecting him i dunno


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

He isnt calling out the champ. I dont know what the hell you guys are reading if you think that. Thats not what he is doing at all. He is just saying you shouldnt think he is unbeatable if your going into a fight or have a chance at fighting him cause thats just dumb and you will have lost the fight before you get in there. He just thinks ppl should be confident going into any fight and not put Machida on a pedistal as the god of LHW.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> He isnt calling out the champ. I dont know what the hell you guys are reading if you think that. Thats not what he is doing at all. He is just saying you shouldnt think he is unbeatable if your going into a fight or have a chance at fighting him cause thats just dumb and you will have lost the fight before you get in there. He just thinks ppl should be confident going into any fight and not put Machida on a pedistal as the god of LHW.


well so far every one that has fought him has been very confident. rashd was even yelling at him while fighting silva says he was going to kick his ass and so did tito. I dont think confidentce is an issue. 

I think Jon is over confident. dont get me wrong he is very talanted young fighter but if he fought Rich franklin wandy Hendo anderson or rashad in this point in his career he would definatly lose.


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Jones isnt even a top 10 LHW why is he talking shit? He's not even a top 20 LHW. Who has this guy even beat yet? Bonnar?
> 
> I hope mat hamil crushes this shit talker...


Glad to see your educated first off. Jon Jones is def top 20 and the future of the LHW division. First you say he sucks and I know he hasn't fought top opponents, but I'm pretty sure he hasn't lost a round yet. Also Bones wasn't saying Machida sucks or anything he was saying he shouldn't be labeled as unbeatable without even 1 title defense. It's Matt Hamill to so STFU


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

IP4K said:


> It's Matt Hamill to so STFU


Ooooh! Thems fighting words!

By the way, it's "too".


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

IP4K said:


> Jon Jones is def top 20 and the future of the LHW division.


Oh nice, you can predict the future?


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

IP4K said:


> Glad to see your educated first off. Jon Jones is def top 20 and the future of the LHW division. First you say he sucks and I know he hasn't fought top opponents, but I'm pretty sure he hasn't lost a round yet. Also Bones wasn't saying Machida sucks or anything he was saying he shouldn't be labeled as unbeatable without even 1 title defense. It's Matt Hamill to so STFU


You really showed your true colors with this post. 17 posts aren't enough, I need to see more of your well thought posts.

-1


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

IP4K said:


> Glad to see your educated first off. Jon Jones is def top 20 and the future of the LHW division. First you say he sucks and I know he hasn't fought top opponents, but I'm pretty sure he hasn't lost a round yet. Also Bones wasn't saying Machida sucks or anything he was saying he shouldn't be labeled as unbeatable without even 1 title defense. It's Matt Hamill to so STFU


 
Lets stay civil.....


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Servatose said:


> Oh nice, you can predict the future?


We have a lot of bulimics who can read minds on here.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> We have a lot of bulimics who can read minds on here.


 
right now your thinking how much you love me....:confused05:

CC420


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Duh!

You forgot that I was wishing I had masterful Dragon-like timing.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Duh!
> 
> You forgot that I was wishing I had masterful Dragon-like timing.


 
Your right....your always thinking you love me...:thumbsup:

CC20


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Jones was 100% right.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

pretty much yeah


----------



## nusster (May 10, 2010)

wow i love it how jones was slammed and half the people were talking that machida would wreck him so jones needs to STFU.
wondering what those same people would say these days


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

beating weak has beens is on the ritev track 4 the title?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

nusster said:


> wow i love it how jones was slammed and half the people were talking that machida would wreck him so jones needs to STFU.
> wondering what those same people would say these days


What?



skinnyBIGGS said:


> beating weak has beens is on the ritev track 4 the title?


Huh?


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

I'd love to see Jones vs Machida.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

nusster said:


> wow i love it how jones was slammed and half the people were talking that machida would wreck him so jones needs to STFU.
> wondering what those same people would say these days


They would say that you are a dumbass and and have 20/20 hindsight.

My bad, I thought you were the party responsible for bringing this thread back from the dead.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't pointlessly revive old threads. How do people come upon this crap?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Jon Jones is such a cocky a-hole. Can't wait for him to meet a guy like Rampage or Shogun.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Jon Jones is such a cocky a-hole. Can't wait for him to meet a guy like Rampage or Shogun.


Can't wait til he gets the chance to face one of them. Sig bet?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Can't wait til he gets the chance to face one of them. Sig bet?




Okay. You do have a bit of a history of believing UFC hype though, let's say sig for 3 mths because I'm positive Jones will crumble when things don't go his way.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm interested to see how he does if Bader puts the pressure on him and really pushes him. I see Jones winnning, although I would absolutely love to see Bader KO him.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Okay. You do have a bit of a history of believing UFC hype though, let's say sig for 3 mths because I'm positive Jones will crumble when things don't go his way.


I have history? I'm glad I've made an impression to tell the truth. Since I'm betting for a legacy apparently, let's make it a 6 month bet and I'll wager whatever creds I have at fight time.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

I do hope Jones gets the chance to face Machida. I would bet on Lyoto in this one, think his the only one who would take Jones in the LHW division. Styles make fights.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

whats up with necro posting? this is old.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jon Jones would crush Machida.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

It sickens me to see the internet put Jon Jones on a pedestal like he's invincible.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> It sickens me to see the internet put Jon Jones on a pedestal like he's invincible.


haha xD

i was gonna say people put jones on one aswell so hes one to talk haha


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Fine Wine said:


> I do hope Jones gets the chance to face Machida. I would bet on Lyoto in this one, think his the only one who would take Jones in the LHW division. Styles make fights.


Very true! Terrible matchup for him.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

right, you fight for the belt, except if rashad has it...then you're ok with being number 2 and help him remain champ:sarcastic12:

jon jones isnt a champ and doesnt have champ mentality and if he were to fight machida right now i would bet on machida, his crazy striking will just leave him wide open to get KOed...

man i want to see shogun tear him apart...this kid needs some humbling:thumb02:


----------



## VincePierce (Oct 10, 2010)

Nos5 said:


> Strong words. I would love to see these two throw down, but honestly I don't think Jones is ready yet. He's got a ways to go still before he can face off against a guy like Machida. Good to see him fired up though.
> 
> http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Jon-Jones-does-not-look-up-to-Lyoto-Machida.html
> 
> ...


i remember the ''Lyoto is unbeatable'' and the ''Penn is unbeatable at lightweight'' bs. 

lol


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol Mr Bones Jones better keep his cool before Machida puts him in his place....

Little to young a Naive i suppose... 

I hope this fight happens now


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> man i want to see shogun tear him apart...this kid needs some humbling:thumb02:


Once the established fighters in the top ten stops ducking him I'm sure he won't.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Considering these comments were made over a year ago, I'd say he's kept his cool.

Don't agree with Machida being a bad match-up for Jones either. Rampage managed to get Machida down, proving that he's not impossible to take down and Jones is a much more explosive and dynamic wrestler than Rampage. Jones also has the speed and range to attack Machida from distance with his striking. So long as Jones remains as aggressive as he has been in previous fights, and forces Machida to resort to his fighting instincts (or lack there of) he has a very good chance of winning the fight. It all comes down to gameplan, if he allows Machida to set the pace he'll lose, but with Greg Jackson in his camp I'd give Jones a very good chance of beating Machida.

Amazed to see people claiming Jones is arrogant, or needs to be 'put in his place' too. Jones, from all reports, and from what I've seen, is one of the nicest, most humble and genuine dudes in the UFC. Joe Rogan has talked on his podcast about how good a bloke Jon Jones is. He might be an animal in the cage, but outside the Octagon he's been nothing but respectful and humble, bar these comments, which I don't personally think are that bad anyway.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

VincePierce said:


> i remember the ''Lyoto is unbeatable'' and the ''Penn is unbeatable at lightweight'' bs.
> 
> lol


Its easy to laugh at shit in hindsight, my blue & white friend.

Stick around... I'm sure in a year or so they'll be plenty of your own posts that'll make as you cringe. Such is the beauty of the internet. Our stupidity, forever catalogued online for all to behold. I figure the best tact is to talk so much rubbish *all* of the time, that there no ammo for future enemies to use upon me.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

As good as Machida's TDD is, it wont be good enough to stop Jones' take downs. Now they are freakishly good. Whether Jones is able to control Machida on the ground and land some GNP is a tough one to call. If machida can constantly get back up to his feet and strike it out with Jones, he can win.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

But is Machida going to be aggressive enough to close the distance on Jones in the striking exchanges? Jones has a huge reach advantage, and for Machida to be effective with anything other than weak leg-kicks from the outside he's going to have to be aggressive and push the pace, which really isn't his style. Also, if he does charge in on Jones that opens him up for a counter, or a takedown. I really don't see how Machida wins this fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> But is Machida going to be aggressive enough to close the distance on Jones in the striking exchanges? Jones has a huge reach advantage, and for Machida to be effective with anything other than weak leg-kicks from the outside he's going to have to be aggressive and push the pace. If he charges in on Jones that opens up Jones for a counter, or a takedown. I really don't see how Machida wins this fight.


Thing is... Jones is still really new to us. We have no idea how he fights off his back, for example. More importantly, he could be useless fighting backwards. Has he *ever* been under pressure? We just don't know. He might crumble the first time he gets hit hard. He might have a titanium jaw and an awesome counter strike game... god help everybody if thats the case.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, brandon vera cracked him with a really hard kick from the bottom (remember when the ref warned him). That was one hell of a shot. Jones seemed to take that pretty well if you ask me.

Reach isnt everything unless you know how to use it effectively. When have we seen Jones really showcase his stirking? Against Bonnar, Andre Gusmao? He didnt want any part of the stand up against Brandon Vera. At this point, its still a bit of a mystery how his striking matches up against an elite striker.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Nos5 said:


> Strong words. I would love to see these two throw down, but honestly I don't think Jones is ready yet. He's got a ways to go still before he can face off against a guy like Machida. Good to see him fired up though.
> 
> http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Jon-Jones-does-not-look-up-to-Lyoto-Machida.html
> 
> ...


thanks for posting..
so i can see the true nature of this dude..

why worry about another fighter's fan base/glory?

why not worry about yourself ?

this post shines a bad light on Jones.. and i was a huge fan ..


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Machida is placed on a pedastool, but its for a good reason. Dude is hard to fight.


----------



## JustLo (Oct 7, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> Machida is placed on a pedastool, but its for a good reason. Dude is hard to fight.


Who isn't hard to fight if they just backpeddle the entire time?

If you put machida's fight style on some white guy with a buzzcut without Joe Rogan talking about his karate style so much that white guy would have been cut already.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

wow, people crying about something he said last year.....he was right though, but i can guess that everyone that said something like he is arrogant or not being a fan anymore, did not read the source.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

Bones is mistaking if he thinks he has fought a man such as Machida before. MAchida is a world class fighter and Jones better have some respect.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Within Lyotos first 5 fights he had beaten two UFC champs (and has wins against two others), Jones' biggest win to date is Vera.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

JustLo said:


> Who isn't hard to fight if they just backpeddle the entire time?
> 
> If you put machida's fight style on some white guy with a buzzcut without Joe Rogan talking about his karate style so much that white guy would have been cut already.


lol, I wasn't saying it's right, but it is what it is, people do have Machida on a pedastool. Granted he's dropped from invincible & untouchable to merely incredibly difficult, but prior to his Rampage fight, most fans still had Machida as a shoe-in number one contender in the division, that's pedastool treatment. 

I don't like all the back peddling myself, and I agree, that ish is hard to mentally deal with over 3 & 5 rounds, which makes him hard to fight.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

So much ignorance and hate in this thread it's ridiculous. Jones gave an honest opinion and you ignorant people think he's bashing Machida and saying he sux. I think most of you need to take a reading comprehension class.

And your point? Jones has a valid point. Read previous post.


khoveraki said:


> Within Lyotos first 5 fights he had beaten two UFC champs (and has wins against two others), Jones' biggest win to date is Vera.


Nope, just bad shine on retarded fans who can't read. You call yourself a fan and stop being a fan because of something you clearly can't understand that he said? LOL Yeah, you're a fan



> Originally Posted by RudeBoySes
> thanks for posting..
> so i can see the true nature of this dude..
> 
> ...


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

js9234 said:


> Nope, just bad shine on retarded fans who can't read. You call yourself a fan and stop being a fan because of something you clearly can't understand that he said? LOL Yeah, you're a fan :sarcastic12:



great reply..
very mature.. lol



Jon Jones said:


> He has so many fans, which is fine


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

RudeBoySes said:


> thanks for posting..
> so i can see the true nature of this dude..
> 
> why worry about another fighter's fan base/glory?
> ...


all of these high profile MMA guys have to be at least a little egotistical to get to the stage in which they are at...


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

chosenFEW said:


> all of these high profile MMA guys have to be at least a little egotistical to get to the stage in which they are at...


i don't mind ego's .. however.. this quote sounds more like jealousy.. 


Having an ego is one thing.. but when a fighter starts to hate on a fighter because of how many fans they have or how much glory they are receiving.. is jealousy ..


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Seeing as how since this has been posted Machida basically lost his last three fights sounds more like accuracy then jealousy.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Seeing as how since this has been posted Machida basically lost his last three fights sounds more like accuracy then jealousy.



Last '3' ?
so now you want to rewrite history?

If Jon Jones talked trash about his skills.. that's one thing.. i'd expect it .. i'd expect a fighter to believe he could beat anyone.. 

but his bringing up Machida's fan base and hatin' on Machida's Glory is jealousy.. 


Jon Jones said:


> He has so many fans, which is fine


*My belief is*:
never hate on how much money a person makes, or how successful the person is.. 

If you want it.. earn it !


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

RudeBoySes said:


> Last '3' ?
> so now you want to rewrite history?


"basically the last three"

Most people including the UFC thought Rua won his fight with Machida. I know you don't want to hear this but have you considered the possibility that if Machida loses the next two fights he'll be cut.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

jon jones was disgusted at other fighters putting machiada on a pedastal and thinking they would lose before they fought him.

*"I don't look up to [Lyoto] Machida. I think people are putting him on a pedestal where he is just unbeatable and he hasn't even defended his belt yet. He has so many fans, which is fine, but it sickens me to see so many other fighters put him on such a pedestal to the point where mentally he's already beaten half of the division. The belt is really my reason for getting up in the morning and meditating and fighting. It's the reason I train, stay focused, and stay hungry. But I do take it fight by fight because that's what it is, one fight at a time. I see the belt around my house though, I picture it every day and I'm trying to bring it into existence. I've been living a pretty clean life up to now, you know, so the belt is my long-term goal and my short-term goal. It's what I'm living for right now." *

dispite the lame attempts at trolling this quote(notice the partial qouting by certain posters). it was a year ago! lol.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Jon Jones is such a cocky a-hole. Can't wait for him to meet a guy like Rampage or Shogun.


:laugh: Are you serious? Jones will murder both.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

John8204 said:


> "basically the last three"
> 
> Most people including the UFC thought Rua won his fight with Machida. I know you don't want to hear this but have you considered the possibility that if Machida loses the next two fights he'll be cut.


exactly my point..

no need to rewrite history..

there are so many controversial decisions in the UFC .. 

you mistake me for a Machida nut-hugger.. i try to keep my opinions as fair as possible.. i was both a Machida and Jones fan.. if you read a few of my previous posts regarding Machida.. you'll see that i criticize him as well.. 

just because i feel Jones is immature and comes off as jealous in this statement when referring to Machida's fan base and how many fans he has .. does not mean im a Machida nut-hugger .. 

People can have opinions without being an extreme..


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

> "I don't look up to *[Jon] Jones*. I think people are putting him on a pedestal where he is just unbeatable and he hasn't even *earned* his belt yet. He has so many fans, which is fine, but it sickens me to see so many other fighters put him on such a pedestal to the point where mentally he's already beaten half of the division."


 . . .


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

^its unfortunate that this would have been marginally funny a year ago when the comment was made, now it just looks like hating.


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

Actually, it's amusingly relevant, more than anything.


----------

